# Clutch problems, do i need a new one?



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

Hi,

Hoping someone can help. over the past two weeks or so im finding it sometimes very hard to put the car into 1st and 2nd gear. like this afternoon i had reversed out from a car parking space and it took me 6 attemps to get into 1st gear  the car is a 07 peugeot 407 had it from new milege is nearly 50.000km. 

getting into 3rd,4th,5th gear and reverse is no problem at all. i do alot of town driving aswell as motorway mainly town.

also when i can home now i noticed the fan was louder that normal..in the407 the fan seems to stay on a while once the car is turned of but it was louder than normal i could actually still here it when i closed the front door.

Any idea's appreciated? anyone know how much a new clutch is?


----------



## tyrekicker (11 Feb 2009)

I thought that the sign of a clutch going was when you put your foot down the engine revs but the power doesn't kick in. Dangerous when you go to overtake, etc..


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Would that maybe be a problem with the gearbox itself?!


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Would that maybe be a problem with the gearbox itself?!


 
How did you come up with your alias Smashbox?!!! Sounds like a gearbox problem to me too. If its a 07, then presumably its still under warranty, even if it isn't I'd be surprised if Peugeot wouldn't cover at least part of the cost.


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

tyrekicker said:


> I thought that the sign of a clutch going was when you put your foot down the engine revs but the power doesn't kick in. Dangerous when you go to overtake, etc..



Hi tyrekicker, i havent a clue what the signs are!! all i know is im scared to even drive the car now in case i cant get into gear!!  



Smashbox said:


> Would that maybe be a problem with the gearbox itself?!



Hi smashbox, i havent a clue car was fine up until recently no problem what so ever. 

i thought maybe it was the cold but i dont know  id just like to have a idea before i bring it to a dealer because i dont have the money really


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

yeah its still under warranty by just a few months!!


----------



## tyrekicker (11 Feb 2009)

Take it in to the dealer. Whether it's clutch or gearbox, it should be covered by warranty.


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Feb 2009)

michelle789 said:


> yeah its still under warranty by just a few months!!


 
Go in with it straight away so, its pretty much definitely the gearbox, an expensive item. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Feb 2009)

Sounds like it could be issues with the gear(box) linkage-sounds very like an issue I had with 4th and gear.

Take it to a dealer/garage and let them diagnose the issue-I insisted it was the clutch, clutch was replaced at considerable cost, and turned out it was a minor problem....

If it is an issue with the gearbox, it will depend on the likely cause I guess as to whether or not it is covered by warranty (mechanical fault v. abuse). A new clutch is probably around a few hundred euro, but replacing a clutch is fairly labour intensive, you could be looking at something like €1000 all in (if not covered by warranty).  In general, I wouldn't expect a clutch to fail on a 2 year old car with 50,000 odd km unless it was 'driven hard'


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

have rang dealer and they can look at it on saturday for me.

god i hope it is just something minor wrong with it 1,000 alot of money!!!


----------



## iggy (11 Feb 2009)

Just make sure the clutch/brake fluid reservoir is topped up to the proper level.
I had exactly the same problem before christmas and after convincing myself it was the clutch I did a quick check under the bonnet and discovered the fluid level was down below normal , I topped it up and it has been fine since.


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Feb 2009)

Don't let them tell you its down to abuse so they can charge you for it, if they try this just tell them you'll get a second opinion before you do anything with it.


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

hi iggy,

what should the fluid level thing look like? i only know where the window washer is


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Don't let them tell you its down to abuse so they can charge you for it, if they try this just tell them you'll get a second opinion before you do anything with it.



ok will do id its gonna be dear def wont be able to afford it for a while anyway!


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Feb 2009)

You'd have problems getting the car into reverse if the fluid level was low, also the brakes would be affected.


----------



## iggy (11 Feb 2009)

michelle789 said:


> hi iggy,
> 
> what should the fluid level thing look like? i only know where the window washer is


 It`ll be a smallish plastic bottle affair usually just in front of the bulkhead (under where the windscreen is)...any motor factor or decent garage guy should show you...in fact not wanting to appear sexist but most guys will know where it is and would check for you.


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

have to venture out in it this evening!! hmm should be fun, lucky i dont have to go to far!!


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

il go take a peep under bonnet now


----------



## iggy (11 Feb 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> You'd have problems getting the car into reverse if the fluid level was low, also the brakes would be affected.


 Brakes would only be affected if the level was right down...it supplies fluid to the brake circuit first and second priority is given to the clutch circuit for safety.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Feb 2009)

Is probably the gear box, worn syncomesh or something in the selector.


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Feb 2009)

iggy said:


> Brakes would only be affected if the level was right down...it supplies fluid to the brake circuit first and second priority is given to the clutch circuit for safety.


 
Fair point Iggy.


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

well ive opened the bonnet and boy it smelt really hot under there. i was only in the car for a 45mins driving. I couldnt tell what was what under there so closed it again.

I will let ye all know how i get on on saturday. many thanks. michelle!


----------



## iggy (11 Feb 2009)

michelle789 said:


> well ive opened the bonnet and boy it smelt really hot under there. i was only in the car for a 45mins driving. I couldnt tell what was what under there so closed it again.
> 
> I will let ye all know how i get on on saturday. many thanks. michelle!


  Classic Michelle...I got a really good laugh out of this!!
Hope it`s good news on Saturday, but if the car is still under warranty it shouldn`t matter anyway.


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

yeah but wont the warrenty only cover parts?

this is a different garage than to where i bought it. (they went bust) but i have always had it serviced with this crowd!


----------



## baldyman27 (11 Feb 2009)

Peugeot would ultimately be liable, so the garage shouldn't matter. If the car is faulty, then the warranty should cover labour also.


----------



## michelle789 (11 Feb 2009)

oh didnt know that.thanks


----------



## iggy (11 Feb 2009)

I would imagine parts and labour would be covered , Peugeot Ireland will tell you. But if it was a serious problem with the clutch and not caused by abuse or misuse i am sure Peugeot would look after it for you.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Feb 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Peugeot would ultimately be liable, so the garage shouldn't matter. If the car is faulty, then the warranty should cover labour also.


 
It would depend on the warranty. It may or may not cover labour. They vary a lot. 

This might be something simple as the linkage needing adjusting. Who knows.


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> It would depend on the warranty. It may or may not cover labour. They vary a lot...


It may or may not cover the clutch, if that's the problem. As you say, 


AlbacoreA said:


> ... Who knows.


Michelle789 if you are passing a Halfords, QuickFit or Advance PitStop, just pop in and ask them to check the brake & clutch fluid level for you.

If they do a fluid top-up, press the clutch pedal and brake pedal a few times before starting the engine.

If that is the problem the sooner it is fixed the better (for you and the car).


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> How did you come up with your alias Smashbox?!!!


 
I smash gearboxes... in my spare time of course.. 

I have a great dad who tries to help me out by dragging me along anytime there is car trouble... 

Michelle... any chance that you 'coast'?! As in, keeping your foot on the clutch for a little too long perhaps? Like between switching up/down gears? A nasty smell under the bonnet could show that the clutch burning out.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Feb 2009)

If it was the clutch or the fluid, I'd expect to effect all gears. Not just two specific ones.


----------



## daithi28 (12 Feb 2009)

Did you check the gearbox oil level? You could be low on gearbox oil. ANy spots of oil on your driveway from a failed cv joint etc?

.....or because it has ben so cold in the last cople of weeks, it can take the gearbox oil a bit longer to warm up to operating temp, giving a clunky feel to the gearchanges for the 1st few miles whilst the oil is cold and therefore thicker.


----------



## eddie7 (13 Feb 2009)

im betting its a worn linkage!


----------



## michelle789 (14 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

well brought the car and two of them drove it and nothing happened while they were driving it. i explained it was only sometimes, they said it could be something to do with the linkage all right and if it keeps up in a month or so bring it back!!

a month??

gonna ring another peugeot dealer on monday and ask them to look at it!


----------



## Frank (14 Feb 2009)

If its a warranty fix it shouldn't cost you anything.

Get it checked out.

Sounds like the gearbox to me.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Feb 2009)

I've had cars in the past where a bushing either in the gearbox, or in the linkage has given problems like that, VW, Opels. On others like Honda it was the gear box.


----------

